# Boys Afghan (K)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.gallentine.org/Knitting/boysafghan.html


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ravelry link
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boys-afghan


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vonnie56 (Nov 7, 2012)

That is so pretty. The middle panels are different. Are they both offered in the pattern??? I couldn't tell when I looked at the pattern.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

vonnie56 said:


> That is so pretty. The middle panels are different. Are they both offered in the pattern??? I couldn't tell when I looked at the pattern.


The middle panel is also in the pattern


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing....I love cable patterns


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Stunning.


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Gorgwous! And thanks for the link!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Gorgwous! And thanks for the link!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Gorgeous...but also for girls!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing :sm01:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I love the patterns you share...thank you!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful afghan! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knitbits (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this lovely pattern, I printed it out and hope to make it someday!


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Gorgeous? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Gorgeous? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Gorgeous? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

Love what you have done.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is exquisite!! Thank you for the pattern link!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

So pretty...thanks for sharing!


----------

